# New look for my car



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

new pics of Taillights 

Also just wanted to see whjat everyone thought of the tail lights .... not just for show but for opinion..... good or bad... 

Above is a link of my profile at Speedoptions.com and here is a pic of the new lights and paint


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

whats up frank!!! this is greg....


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*hey foo you missed a killer roll out*

We rolled out on Saturday night it was a blast...... I got duty today so I am blastin the boards today.... heheheh good to see you bro......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good man.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Thanks Sean*

I'll post more pics...... the battery on Max Smarts Digital camera went dead so I only got 3 pics ....... Max owns the R-34 vspec II in our crew.....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well, i guess u did change the color then,,, doh!, this means i havent seen your car around or else i woulda stopped u, those tails look clean


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*I'll be out this weekend*

Prolly on satur night


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

man.... those tails are sweet... how much did they run u??? a lot of custom work?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*yea...*

If you wanna see some cool body kit stuff for Z's go to "www.paulbailey.com" that is where I bought the tail light kit. It is all one piece and it takes a lil bit of cutting to get it to fit right. I paid around 1,000 after all the paint and install. I worked hard for that mula and I think it paid off...... Havent seen any Z's here yet that have this installed..... Thanks for the post


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Two thumbs up on the tails. I love that.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: yea...*



Atomzzz said:


> *Havent seen any Z's here yet that have this installed... *


..andi don't think you will either, thats the true meaning of custom right there my friend. beautiful job!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

they look REAL nice!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont like them, sorry. They are cool and all, I just really like the back of a regular 300. Those just dont do it for me. Too much space in the middle.

That car is the best looking 300zx I have ever seen though!!


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

I like the lights a lot. 

Wish they were a little bigger, perhaps more oval-ish since I am just super fond of the originals. 

I just think 1,000$ for the mod was ALOT. All that matters is that you love them.

But your Z is badass.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*thanks*

Appreciate all the props from you all..... Yeah 1k is pretty expensive, But it wasnt that easy of a mod. Not that I'm hatin on anyone but I've seen some Z's with the overlays that kinda make the taillights look round. I don't particularly like that look. I wasn't quite sure I'd like these until they were installed and painted..... See you all on the streets......


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:thumbup: SWEET


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

that z is bad ass

good job, sir


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I think that looks pimp. Nice ride! Later,
Fletch


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*TY Princess*



nismoprincess said:


> *:thumbup: SWEET  *



Hope to see ya on the roll out later this month....... Peace out....


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*thankx Fletch*



FletchSpecV said:


> *I think that looks pimp. Nice ride! Later,
> Fletch *


thanks for the props good luck also with your ride....... I think working with our rides is a never ending process.... I always get these ideas about what I'd like to do.....


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Thankx mr Las Vegas*



McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *that z is bad ass
> 
> good job, sir *


If I go out your way I'll try to let you know I'm always looking to meet cool peeps....esp.... NISSAN fanatics...... later


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: yea...*



[redacted] said:


> *..andi don't think you will either, thats the true meaning of custom right there my friend. beautiful job! *



Thanks brudda appreciate the props man


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: thankx Fletch*



Atomzzz said:


> *thanks for the props good luck also with your ride....... I think working with our rides is a never ending process.... I always get these ideas about what I'd like to do..... *


No kidding, there is always something I want to do. All I have to do now is figure out a way to prostitute myself (probably wouldn't make any money) to get enough to do what I want, .


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

really nice


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man, SWEET.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*thanks*

Im missin my ride right now..... I'm on vacation in New Mexico and I took the Expedition so I could go 4 wheelin' I went into town and they have some what of a import following here in Farmington. Wishin I had my ride here to go drivin down town.. =(


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Thanks*



nizmo559 said:


> *really nice *



Thanks


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*thanks*



1997 GA16DE said:


> *oh man, SWEET. *



Dang man you got alot of posts under your belt..... LoL.... Appreciate your props here on my ride......


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i couldve sworn i saw this car today, but it didnt have the same side skirts


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Where did you see it at?*

it may have been me...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

in vegas?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Its only 4.5 hours away*

but I wasnt in vegas with my car recently....... If you see that car again take pics and post them.... peace out..


----------

